# Welcome October



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

HOORAY!!!! 

🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

And central Iowa gets its first frost warning 2nite. Its gonna be a cold Thursday - Sunday. I'm still holding out for warming weather. And yes my halloween display will go on as scheduled, it will be quite the year actually. Happy Halloween!


----------



## nightmarecircus (Nov 3, 2018)

Happy October everyone! 

We just posted our commercial for Nightmare Circus to celebrate. Would love your feedback *🔪*









*🍦 *The key ingredient in our twisted treats... is you!


----------



## LibertyFright (Jul 26, 2019)

Hope all of you have an amazing month its time make this a special halloween


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## MT_Grave (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

It actually starts September 1st here, but it feels more like fall at the moment. Pool still open but getting brisk at 64 degrees!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Happy October!!!


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

10/2 accuweather predicts rain 30th&31st southwest Ohio. today 10/3 it says sunny 69


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

Decorated every inch of the house during September, now it is time to relax and enjoy October. Wear a different Halloween Tshirt every day, read spooky books, including yours, watch movies or tv specials every day and put together my Halloween puzzles. Hopefully our weather stays a little chilly and helps the evenings feel a little more spooky. And add the scented candle. My ideas for contentment.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

and just like that, the weather in Central FLorida stopped being so hot and muggy and cooled off into the 60's overnights....it is lovely.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

nightmarecircus said:


> Happy October everyone!
> 
> We just posted our commercial for Nightmare Circus to celebrate. Would love your feedback *🔪*
> 
> ...


Please come to my town! Awesome 😱


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Love this thread! To everyone on the forum, Happy October! Wishing everyone a safe and happy Halloween no matter how you manage to celebrate it. This year has been so tough and I hope Halloween brings some much needed joy. Stay Spooky!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Finally, these next three months are my favorite. I absolutely love this time of year! 👻


----------

